# Eschatological interpretation of Rom 2:13



## JDKetterman (Dec 17, 2007)

"For it is not the hearers of the law who are righteous before God, but the doers of the law who will be justified" (Rom 2:13)

Recently, I just read Dick Gaffin's book _By Faith Not By Sight_. I was wondering if any of you read it, and if you have, do you have any concerns about the book? Rather than taking a hypothetical interpretation of Romans 2:13, Gaffin seems to take that the passage in Romans 2:13 is speaking of an eschatological justification. He also takes similar passages like these and gives an "already and not yet" interpretation of justification. 

Just as in his other writings, He stress "union with Christ" as the main hermeneutical tool to interpret Paul's soteriology of Salvation rather than the Law and Gospel distinction. I was wondering what were some of your thoughts on his book if any of you have read it?


----------



## KMK (Dec 17, 2007)




----------

